# Trying to make an acrylic tank



## tuweak1 (Jul 10, 2018)

Im trying to make an acrylic tank for a terrarium. I was wondering where I might be able get acrylic sheets cut in Richmond or Vancouver.


----------



## cypho (Apr 24, 2010)

industrial plastic sells acrylic sheets, what size terrarium are you making.


----------



## tuweak1 (Jul 10, 2018)

Sorry for the late reply. Was having trouble finding my own post lol. Most likely going to be 16 inches wide by 30 inches long by about 30-40 inches tall


----------

